# DIY reflector



## ababysean (Aug 12, 2010)

can you tell me if it is really worth it?
I have a white board and I lined one side with foil. But I'm scared I'll look like a fool with this thing! haha

I ordered one from online but it has not come yet and I have an engagement shoot tonight.

I'm about to go outside and test it on the kids, but wanted to know other opinions as well.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2010)

Most studios have at least 5 sheets of this Polystyrene Insulation Board - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes with one side painted black for creating shadow and keep the other side white for reflecting


----------



## Aayria (Aug 12, 2010)

I used a large white foam-board for a long while..it did just fine!

You won't look like a fool at all.... especially if you explain to them what its function is and how a simple thing can make such a difference. I like to show people an example with two test shots on the LCD of their face in shadow, and their face filled in on both sides with the "reflector" so they understand.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 12, 2010)

I think they're cheap and good products to keep. IMO to do professional stuff you should look like a pro. Going to a photoshoot with a poster board vs spending $30 on on one doesn't make sense to me you know?

Here are couple I ordered a few days ago:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NFIW98/ref=oss_product]Amazon.com: Westcott 301 Photo Basics 40-Inch 5-in-1 Reflector: Camera &&#133;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00315B2JO/ref=oss_product]Amazon.com: ePhoto Photography Studio Photo & Video Light Accessories 5 in 1 Collapsible Multi Photography Disc Studio Reflector 40" X 60" Oval By Ephoto INC REF4060: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## ababysean (Aug 12, 2010)

I have them ordered but they just have not arrived yet and this is a free session.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 12, 2010)

in that case, go buy 3 fold hard card board poster, they are at CVS or Walmart. It's like One big thing then you can unfold the front like a door. Take foil papper and tape it on and you got what you need for the time being. 

OOO this just gave me an idea for an extra reflector!! I'll make one soon and show picture. It will be more as a pernanent type but still look really nice.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd skip the foil and just use the white board.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 12, 2010)

I would use foil on one side and white on one side.  I am all about home made reflector.  If you do use foil, it will look awesome if you go farther from the subject and reflect the sun to the subject (it will cover bigger area too).  If you use the white side, go closer.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 12, 2010)

I also use the 40" Westcott 301 and love it. I also have some smaller ones. Yeah you can get but with White paper or aluminum foil if you must, but its far better to just buy what you need.


----------



## TiCoyote (Aug 12, 2010)

Get some black gaffer tape and frame the board with it.  It will look like you either have something professional, or you're very discerning and require specialized, handmade tools.  Just do a neat job with the gaffer tape.


----------



## tsblo (Aug 12, 2010)

Im the studio we use V flats some times, which are essentially massive pieces of foam core with a hinge. We also have black foam core for flags and gobo. Never had anyone bat an eyelash at what we use.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 12, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I think they're cheap and good products to keep. IMO to do professional stuff you should look like a pro. Going to a photoshoot with a poster board vs spending $30 on on one doesn't make sense to me you know?
> 
> Here are couple I ordered a few days ago:
> 
> ...



Your demeanor and the quality of your work are what make you professional (that and getting paid!) not the level of gear you use.   I remember watching a TV program about fashion photography and there was a big name photog doing a shoot for a major magazine using a disposable 35mm film camera. No one thought twice because they new he could get the shots he wanted and his work was good.  
 Of course, the guys at F stoppers did a full fashion/glamour shoot with an iphone. . . . .


----------

